# Bloodworm Culture!



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

This is one of my two bloodworm cultures I've set aside to feed my fish. If you've never seen them live, here's your chance!

http://s825.photobucket.com/albums/zz179/bettaguy/?action=view&current=919.mp4


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

very cool!

any details on how you did it?


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

would love to own one of these let me know what the going price is..

-Mike


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! So that is what bloodworms look like when they're not in frozen cubes... 

How did you do it? Is it difficult?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

NICE!!! P
Please share the secret =)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

What's the production rate? Is it enough to feed your fish?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Aren't they mosquito larvae..?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

They are midgefly larvae. And you can get some live ones outside in gardens with stagnant water that have some form of organic matter. Just that you wouldn't know if they were parasite or disease free.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

They are not mayfly larvae (not that it really maters), but chironomid larvae, closely related to the mosquito, but the larvae look totally different that a mosquito larvae. When a chironomid hatches it, looks just like a mosquito, accept it cannot bite. Put a bucket in your backyard and put some leaves in it with some water and you will have blood-worms in no time at all (a month or 2). Keep it out of the direct light!


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> They are not mayfly larvae (not that it really maters), but chironomid larvae, closely related to the mosquito, but the larvae look totally different that a mosquito larvae. When a chironomid hatches it, looks just like a mosquito, accept it cannot bite. Put a bucket in your backyard and put some leaves in it with some water and you will have blood-worms in no time at all (a month or 2). Keep it out of the direct light!


so its as simple as that? i wouldnt mind getting some bloodworms started if i can get some full details on what exactly has to be done and needed. and if i would have enough to feed or just small amounts.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

It's really easy. Just get a container and fill it with some dried dead leaves. Fill it with water and let nature take care of the rest. I did however use some blanched lettuce to initially get the algae and infusoria rolling to attract the adults. Even if you don't do this, they'll lay eggs in any body of water. 

You won't need to feed them much. They will use the decaying matter to build their tunnels. I did throw in some cucumber. Their primary diet is blue-green algae in the water column and the surfaces of the decaying leaves. If you can keep attracting adults to the site, you'll have a constant supply. The midge(chironomid) adults lay clumps of jelly full of black dots (eggs) kinda like snails, which then hatch baby blood worms. I harvest them when they get about just under and inch in length.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

how long does it take before these larvae grow up and fly away? Would it be around a week?


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I beleive in about 3 weeks. It changes with temperature and food availability. It took mine about a month since it was still on the colder side for the last month.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How do you prevent all kinds of other nasties from laying eggs and hatching in your culture (like mosquitoes)?


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

you don't. I have been lucky and I have not noticed any mosquitos in the hatchery or in the area at the moment. Their larvae I believe float on the top of the water so I suppose you could just net them out. You can google mosquito larvae to identiy the visual of their larvae. Although one could put a lid on the container, you would also obstruct adult midges from laying new eggs in the container. I suppose nasties is a relative term. I mean, what does one consider nasty right? Damselfly larvae, mayfly larvae.... other tiny flies? I just try to perceive all organisms in my tub as what would naturally occur in an aquatic ecosystem and therefore I'm not concerned about it.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

mosquito larvae are good food also.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Betta Guy please let us in on how you did it.
I would love to get a source of these.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

hehe I already stated it earlier. Just place a bucket with water and decaying leaves outside. Also throw in a piece of blanched lettuce/zuccini and you're set.



gimlid said:


> Betta Guy please let us in on how you did it.
> I would love to get a source of these.


----------

